# So i played an Ed Roman Guitar today... yes, crucify me!



## AeonSolus (Jun 19, 2009)

(the exact same guitar finish without those pickups and lotsa buttons)
And that thing just growled hard! Eduardo Ramon might be a son of a troll, a thief, and a conman.. but these guitars are built amazingly good, i was infinitely surprised. That doesn't mean i respect him as a person,or as a bussinessman, Or would ever consider buying one of his guitars, but as a Lu-thief-er, hes pretty good...

* AeonSolus notices in the horizon a legion of enraged ss.org'ers with bats and torches.

Oh fuck.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 19, 2009)

I respect your braveness


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 19, 2009)

i figured they'd probably be pretty good playing guitars. otherwise he wouldn't talk so much shit. but yes... a douche he is 

that having been said i kinda wanna play one now.


----------



## 777 (Jun 19, 2009)

I would have walked over to him and broken his nose with the body then poked out his eyes with a loose string end while snapping the neck over his bloody face..


ahem!............ Suprised the guitar was solid though Kudos for letting prejudice go and trying one out


----------



## MTech (Jun 19, 2009)

You realize he just hides in his back office right?? I wouldn't call him a luthier, he's got a whole workshop full of guys who do everything for him and his inlays are done by the same company that does the Dragon inlays for PRS.

Some of his stuff is pretty nice, but a lot of the other ones leave a lot to be desired. I just think it's fucked up that he has originals in his shop and will put them up for sale and than from whati hear make a duplicate of that guitar and sell you that as if it's the real one... From what i experienced though he said he'd sell a guitar for a pretty fair price, flew out for NAMM and drove to his shop only to have him backout of selling it and try and push that he could "build one to those exact specs but cheaper price and better quality" and gave some big story about how he couldn't sell the guitar because of some supposed lawsuit. 

He offered $3000 for a HolloSkull Californian claiming he wants to get a real one in so he can have his guys build their version and than when people come in they can play the real one vs his and see how his are much better. I really don't get how he gets away with cloning all the major companies guitars much like RAN except right in the USA.

There's some good Ed stories on here - http://www.parkerguitars.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=480


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 19, 2009)

oh no... this is gonna turn into a FUCK ED ROMAN thread...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 19, 2009)

I like Ran guitars. a LOT.

Ran


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 19, 2009)

^ i think some of ran's designs are kind of cheesy. they make the pat o'brien sig, no?

EDIT: just checked out their site. the only one i really like is the Cruiser. they look a lot like Jacksons to me.


----------



## AeonSolus (Jun 19, 2009)

MTech said:


> You realize he just hides in his back office right?? I wouldn't call him a luthier, he's got a whole workshop full of guys who do everything for him and his inlays are done by the same company that does the Dragon inlays for PRS.
> 
> Some of his stuff is pretty nice, but a lot of the other ones leave a lot to be desired. I just think it's fucked up that he has originals in his shop and will put them up for sale and than from whati hear make a duplicate of that guitar and sell you that as if it's the real one... From what i experienced though he said he'd sell a guitar for a pretty fair price, flew out for NAMM and drove to his shop only to have him backout of selling it and try and push that he could "build one to those exact specs but cheaper price and better quality" and gave some big story about how he couldn't sell the guitar because of some supposed lawsuit.
> 
> He offered $3000 for a HolloSkull Californian claiming he wants to get a real one in so he can have his guys build their version and than when people come in they can play the real one vs his and see how his are much better. I really don't get how he gets away with cloning all the major companies guitars much like RAN except right in the USA.



You, sir speak truth.

When i think of his ''workshop'', I imagine a 512sqm room with hundreds of asian workers making guitars 25/8 for cents, then selling the guitars for x2000 over the real production production cost, the sad thing is that hes making money off innocent people with other people's designs


----------



## 777 (Jun 19, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> oh no... this is gonna turn into a FUCK ED ROMAN thread...



FUCK ED ROMAN!!!!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 19, 2009)

i honestly would let him build me an RG 

he had a sweet 7620 body on his site.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 19, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> he has a sweet body


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 19, 2009)

777 said:


> I would have walked over to him and broken his nose with the body then poked out his eyes with a loose string end while snapping the neck over his bloody face..



This. But i'd also hire the guy who played the killer in the remake of "The Texas Chainsaw Massacre" and get him to recreate the scene where the bikie guy gets cut in half. But with a blunt chainsaw... made from the teeth of a hundred virgins, and powered by the tears of children...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 19, 2009)

@ Scar Symmetry & Demoniac


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 19, 2009)

777 said:


> FUCK ED ROMAN!!!!!!





Scar Symmetry said:


>



 






EDIT: Whoops, forgot you, Mischa. 



Demoniac said:


> This. But i'd also hire the guy who played the killer in the remake of "The Texas Chainsaw Massacre" and get him to recreate the scene where the bikie guy gets cut in half. But with a blunt chainsaw... made from the teeth of a hundred virgins, and powered by the tears of children...


----------



## MTech (Jun 19, 2009)

AeonSolus said:


> You, sir speak truth.
> 
> When i think of his ''workshop'', I imagine a 512sqm room with hundreds of asian workers making guitars 25/8 for cents, then selling the guitars for x2000 over the real production production cost, the sad thing is that hes making money off innocent people with other people's designs



Well I dunno about that.... I went to his shop in Vegas 3 years ago (which the place was bought and then they kicked Ed out because of his bad rap) so I have no idea what his new place is like aside from it's supposedly smaller.
What I can say is he gave a full tour of the shop and I got to see everything back there but nobody was in there building anything at the time (too late in the day?) There is shelves with bodies built and tables w/ all the saws and machines etc. he showed off how he uses metal inserts for the necks so rather than screwing into the wood you screw into the metal and therefore don't ever have to worry about it wearing out the wood and you get a tighter fit... This was actually a cool idea I thought. 
In his back room he had tons of nonfinished bodies and necks some of which are claimed to be original USA BC Rich w/ Bernie Sr.'s Sig on the back of them which I suspect to be forged. He had some of the nicest quilts and flame maple pieces I've seen though piled up and on pre-built bodies. The show would only house maybe 30 people tops though, it looked pretty standard for a basic show that doesn't use all CNC machines for everything.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 19, 2009)

He can't be human, seriously. I mean look at the guy, he's obviously some kind of gluttony/greed demon sent to earth to destroy us through our hobby/passion.

It's the only logical explanation.


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 19, 2009)

*Guys - keep this thread on topic. If it becomes another "fuck ed roman" it will be closed and the instigators will all get a nap.*


----------



## Koshchei (Jun 19, 2009)

It's a nice looking guitar, and I'm sure it plays nicely - he has some very skilled people working for him. That said, it's over-priced if it's coming from "Honest" Ed Harkonnen, and will have less than no resale for the same reason. This is a shame, but he dug himself into a hole and buried anything with his name on it along with him.


----------



## Nick1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I was at his shop in Vegas years back and I played one of his Roman models and it was pretty nice. I also played his Lindsay Buckingham remake and it was quite nice. He knows what he is doing. He just is a snake when it comes to business.


----------



## neoclassical (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow, how did you get the filth and remorse off of you? lol


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 19, 2009)

Nick1 said:


> I was at his shop in Vegas years back and I played one of his Roman models and it was pretty nice. I also played his Lindsay Buckingham remake and it was quite nice. He knows what he is doing. He just is a snake when it comes to business.



this


----------



## st2012 (Jun 19, 2009)

I cannot read warnings so I got banned.


----------



## Nick1 (Jun 19, 2009)

neoclassical said:


> Wow, how did you get the filth and remorse off of you? lol



Honestly he was super nice when I met him. ATM I didnt know about his "business ethics". He personally took me on a tour of his shop and we talked about guitars and amps and our favorite players. He didnt say one bad thing about anyone or any company, nor did he make it seem like he was the best of the best at guitar building. It was really a great time. years later I hear horror stories here about him.


----------



## Koshchei (Jun 20, 2009)

I love reading the Harmony Central Reviews of his guitars. Especially the ones he wrote himself.

And for the record, I wouldn't let him sell me an apple.


----------



## Nick1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> I love reading the Harmony Central Reviews of his guitars. Especially the ones he wrote himself.
> 
> And for the record, I wouldn't let him sell me an apple.



Who would buy an apple from a guitar salesman? I wouldn't.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 20, 2009)

MTech said:


> I really don't get how he gets away with cloning all the major companies guitars much like RAN except right in the USA.



Because hes not taking any of the originals business.

Ibanez made better quality guitars for less than the originals people stopped buying the originals, originals sued.

He makes the same or maybe "better" guitars for the same price if not more no one pays any attention, no one cares.


----------



## vontetzianos (Jun 20, 2009)

And its not like his customs are quoted in the range of any real reputable luthiers that I've seen on this site. They are ferociously expensive, and if I had the amount of cash I was quoted for a custom, Roman would not get the light of day. I want the best assurance that what I will be receiving is of top quality and sadly I don't trust Roman.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jun 20, 2009)

Somebody actually brought in a ed roman pearlcaster to my local shop the other day as a trade in. It actually looked and played pretty nicely. With that being said though. It was nothing special. You could pull a standard american strat and it would sound equally as good.


----------



## Blane (Jun 20, 2009)

st2012 said:


> I cannot read warnings so I got banned.




What a horrible mistake to make! I'm sure whoever this poor man is, he deeply regrets using any kind of spiteful or offensive language even if it was directed at a supremely disgusting individual. If he's anything like me, he'll have so much trouble getting through the next few days without his precious friends here at ss.org that he will never lash out in such crude fashion again.


----------



## yingmin (Jun 20, 2009)

Blane said:


> What a horrible mistake to make! I'm sure whoever this poor man is, he deeply regrets using any kind of spiteful or offensive language even if it was directed at a supremely disgusting individual. If he's anything like me, he'll have so much trouble getting through the next few days without his precious friends here at ss.org that he will never lash out in such crude fashion again.


That's a paddlin'.


----------



## AeonSolus (Jun 20, 2009)

[action=AeonSolus]stares suspiciously at blane[/action]

*Ahem* Anyway..



poopyalligator said:


> Somebody actually brought in a ed roman pearlcaster to my local shop the other day as a trade in. It actually looked and played pretty nicely. With that being said though. It was nothing special. You could pull a standard american strat and it would sound equally as good.




I feel that american strats are overrated though, because i played my Squier Stratocaster VII and mine felt better and had more bawls to the sound 

[action=AeonSolus]is lucky that no one is a fender fanboi around here[/action]


----------

